# Norway Christmas - Info Required Please on Travel



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all!

Well we have had a great summer, managed loads of trips.

But now, its time to plan ahead!

We have some weekends in place for the Autumn, for winter we need to book.

We have travelled to Norway twice before at Christmas for two weeks, once by car and once by Motorhome. However, on both occasions we have stayed in a Log/Lake cabin.

The way it falls this year is that we will not travel until December 27th and will MH all the way. Nice as we will stay with the kids that are not coming for the first time and one or two may tag along.

First time we stayed near Oslo via Newcastle-Kristiansand, second very remote near Ovre Ramse taking the Newcastle Stavanger. 

This time, I have considered the Newcaslte Bergen, with a view to traveling to Voss for beginers Ski (Only done it twice!). 

The ferry will arive at 23:00 hours, so if anyone has any ideas where we could stay overnight or wildcamp, please let me know.

If anyone has any other suggestions, for example: travel to Havanger and ski elsewhere, please advise.

Some of the party may wish to fly home either before or after New year so I may need to be near Oslo or Bergen for an easy flight back to Manchester (currently going back is £52 with Scandinavian Airlines).

Ao suggestions please?.............

Regards,
Trev.


----------

